# my oil smells like gas !!!



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

i was doin my oil change and i noticed a smell. so i smell around and noticed that the smell came from the oil !!! i dont think its suppost to smell like this, im starting to think that my piston is bad or could it be just the o-ring or something else? what do u think?


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Making lots of short trips which don't allow your engine to get fully up to temp?

Maybe your PCV valve isn't working properly (blocked).

Maybe you have a leaky fuel injector(s) which is/are loading up one or more cylinders with fuel?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just curious but how is your car running? Rough? Does it miss? Do you have a check engine light?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If the engine is running properly, then don't worry about it. If you're having problems with the engine not running, then look into the causes.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

MrEous said:


> Just curious but how is your car running? Rough? Does it miss? Do you have a check engine light?


im not driving the car right now. i have an electrical problem plus i think the ignition timing is off or that could be the whole cause im not sure . the car right now wont even turn on. my check engine light is on.


----------

